
New startup aiming to be the Netflix for mobile content closes $1B in funding - dtien
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/newtv-jeffrey-katzenberg-meg-whitman-1-billion-funding-1202897529/
======
dtien
So this is an effort led by Jeffrey Katzenberg and Meg Whitman, which in
itself is noteworthy, but then to claim a $1 Billion "seed" round is eye
opening.

I'm highly skeptical with G090's failure ( which is mentioned in the article )
whether a studio(?) focused purely on bite sized content can survive, but they
certainly have the funding and pedigree to attract some top level talent to
give it a go for a few years.

